# Moving to Milan - Help!!



## potterma

Hi All,

We are an expat family currently living in Dubai and looking to move to Milan at the end of this year.

I will be working in Milan from August so will have time to find some of this out before the family join me for the end of the year and the new school terms 2010.

I am hoping to get my children in to Sir James Henderson Internatiol school located in Pisano Dossi. Looking to know if any one could advise some locations near to this area for housing, looking for a villa/house with garden. Any names of real estate agents would be greatly appciated.

Also any other international schools that are in the area would be greatly appriciated.

Any information support that you can give would be greatly received and appriacted.

Many Thanks
Mark.:ranger:


----------



## Yoga girl

HI Mark

I am Italian and moved here to Dubai 6 months ago. The area where the school is is East of Milan. A nice area to live in around there is Monza, where you might also find other schools. It is not as expensive as Milan and has a great train service (when there are no strikes) into MIlan Central Station. 

If you work in Milan you might find that driving in takes you as long as if you were living in another town nearby, on the other hand there is at least one strike per month either for trains or buses or the tube or all of the above. Good luck!

There is a large UK/ US community in Milan and you can pick up a newsletter that caters to this community in many shops in MIlan, including Messaggerie Musicali, which is a big shop selling books, magazines and music and stocks the best selection of English language books around. IT is right in the centre behind the Duomo.

Arm yourself with a lot of patience when it comes to bureaucracy though as Italy is anything but organised. What in the UAE can be done in 1 day it might take 3 or more months there (eg changing your driving license).

I wish you all the best in moving and your life there.










potterma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are an expat family currently living in Dubai and looking to move to Milan at the end of this year.
> 
> I will be working in Milan from August so will have time to find some of this out before the family join me for the end of the year and the new school terms 2010.
> 
> I am hoping to get my children in to Sir James Henderson Internatiol school located in Pisano Dossi. Looking to know if any one could advise some locations near to this area for housing, looking for a villa/house with garden. Any names of real estate agents would be greatly appciated.
> 
> Also any other international schools that are in the area would be greatly appriciated.
> 
> Any information support that you can give would be greatly received and appriacted.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Mark.:ranger:


----------



## potterma

*Many Thanks*

Many Thanks for the infortmation, looking forward to the move and the cooler weather!!lane:


----------



## fab

Wow,
I've lived 2 blocks from that school for 10 years!

I agree about Monza, but if you have to drive to Milan it will be a nightmare.
The average speed should be 10 Km/h due to the traffic.

Can you spend a bit more I suggest you "Città studi" area (it can be translated as city of studies because of the major universities: engineering, physics, medicine, etc.). 
You'll have access to the tube/subway (line 2 - green) and can be in the center in 15min or less.

Otherwise a couple of nice places with family houses w/ garden is "Milano 2" or Segrate (actually no subway there, only buses). But it is far convenient w/ the traffic.

hope this helps
Fab


----------

